# Hitler Hates Dayan Cubes



## rubikmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

The new Hitler video is out guys. Enjoy!

In this edition of "Hitler is Cubing" Hitler reveals that he doesn't like Dayan cubes and things get pretty interesting. It's a little different than the previous ones but I hope you'll like it. I'm gonna be making 2 more sequels to this topic in Season 5 of Cubing World so be on the lookout.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd really like some feedback from you guys, I wanna know what you think about it.


----------



## IcyBlade (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh gosh. I actually began speedcubing using a semi-good Rubik's brand lubed with toothpaste. Btw, who was actually the solver in the video?


----------



## rj (Dec 7, 2013)

Have him get a Moyu or a Fangshi. Wait, only a CX-3 would be loud enough for him


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 7, 2013)

Inb4 hitty hates knockoffs


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 7, 2013)

This made my day. Made my year. wtf rubik's brand with topedeos and toothpaste xD
Feliks used a Weilong????
I loved this, especially the video, and that TPS was pretty insane. The explosion!!


----------



## Renslay (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't get the joke. What is this thing with loving/hating Dayan?


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 7, 2013)

IcyBlade said:


> Oh gosh. I actually began speedcubing using a semi-good Rubik's brand lubed with toothpaste. Btw, who was actually the solver in the video?



Alex Lau: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIl7EpTJgXc


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

Didn't Feliks use a Weilong in his WR average?


----------



## rj (Dec 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Didn't Feliks use a Weilong in his WR average?



Yup. I think it's a joke on Hitler.


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2013)

tbh, I didn't find this one too funny.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 8, 2013)

Dene said:


> tbh, I didn't find this one too funny.



Well, I don't mind that. I don't have that much footage of Hitler to work with anymore and that certainly limits the video's potential. The lack of ideas also doesn't help, all my previous videos had really great topics. I would agree, in a way, that this video's quality is just a tiny bit worse compared to the previous ones. I'm gonna try to make up for that in the next 2 sequels.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't be afraid to make those sequels!!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 8, 2013)

rubiks brand with torpedoes and tooth paste xd 

the words moved too fast for me, I constantly was pausing to read


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 8, 2013)

Alex's solve made me cry from laughter, haven't seen that before 
And yes, make more


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 8, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Alex's solve made me cry from laughter, haven't seen that before
> And yes, make more



hah
lel its been a while since i cubed


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 8, 2013)

i am german and this is really weird to watch since i understand everything they say and it obviously says completely different stuff than the subtitles lmao. however nice video idea, i like those hitler videos somehow lol


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 8, 2013)

lol how you must experience these


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 9, 2013)

Jaysammey777 said:


> rubiks brand with torpedoes and tooth paste xd
> 
> the words moved too fast for me, I constantly was pausing to read



I'm a slow reader too, so I get it. But you have to understand that whenever you put a new subtitle in it has to match their speech timewise which can sometimes result in too many words in a short amount of time. Sorry, but there's nothing I can do about that. I can't just throw out random words. :/


----------

